# PIF / MAW Threads (Participants Guidelines)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

PIF AND MAW threads - if some of you are participating in ANY PIF threads that involve cuban cigars you do so at your own risk as mailing cuban cigars is against US law. Puff highly recommends not participating in anything that is illegal and this includes the mailing of cuban cigars if you are a US citizen. Since we do have many members outside of the U.S. we allow these kinds of threads but ask you to refrain if you are in the U.S.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Just wanyed to point out that it is also illegal even if you are not a US citizen, but are residing in the USA


----------

